# Random mit beeinflusster Wahrscheinlichkeit



## Q-Base (25. Aug 2009)

Hallo *, 

ich suche eine Möglichkeit, ein true bzw. false unter bestimmten Bedingungen zu bekommen. Ich will dabei die Wahrscheinlichkeit bestimmen können. 

Beispiel: Wahrscheinlichkeit (w) von 66%, dann möchte ich da 1000 Mal durchgehen und etwa 660 Mal true bekommen und der Rest false. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit möchte ich dabei bestimmen können. Umgekehrt soll natürlich bei w=1% bei etwa 1000 Versuchen etwa 10 Mal true rauskommen. Wüsste jemand von euch, wie man das beeinflussen könnte? 

Ciao, Q


----------



## SlaterB (25. Aug 2009)

int count = 0;
for (i bis 1000)
if (neue Zufallszahl von 0 bis 1 < 0.2) {
count++;
}
}

-> count wird ungefähr 200 sein, 20%


----------



## Marco13 (25. Aug 2009)

Naja: [c]return random() < 0.66[/c] sollt's doch tun?!


----------



## Atze (25. Aug 2009)

```
public static void getDestinatedPresumption(int presumption, int cycles){
		
		int trueStates = (cycles / 100) * presumption;
		
		for (int i = 0; i < cycles; i++) {
			if(i<trueStates){
				System.out.println("true" + i);
			}
			else{
				System.out.println(false);
			}
		}
		
	}
```


----------



## Leroy42 (26. Aug 2009)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


>



LOL!

Hat was...


----------

